# .online niche and my business background



## Name Guy (Jan 18, 2021)

before I launch into the brokerage business I'm developing I'd like to share with anyone reading this, two businesses i started back in the 70's and 80's. While I founded, launched and yes "named" these businesses over 30 years ago they're still in business today. For the record I have no interest in either of these businesses today;

Credit Control Corporation is the first business I started in 1975; https://creditcontrol.net/  Credit Control Corporation currently has over 100 employees and does over 10M a year in what is referred to as "fee income" or revenue. And for those of you who don't have business experience, having 10M in revenue annually doesn't mean you're making money. However my educated guess is the young man who bought the business from me in the late eighties is probably making from 500K to a million a year in profit. The business is a regional debt collection company that collects mostly hospital and medical debt. 

Before I move on to the next company I started, I'm only doing this because there were a few members of NamePros who questioned my every move and post, and one member in particular insinuated that I didn't know what I was doing when it comes to the domain/name industry just because I had "named" a couple of businesses in the past. Thus I hope to share enough verifiable information with anyone who cares, that I do know a little about what I'm doing.

The next major business I started in the mid 80's that's also still in business is AcSel Corporation seen here; http://www.acsel.org/ Like Credit Control Corp Acsel is still in business today and is a Medical Billing business that does a little over 3M in fee's for the hospital based physicians it bills for. My partner who is a good friend of mine to this day had a computer science degree from LSU and he wrote software/code that billed the insurance carriers and the patients. Just a quick story behind the name AcSel....when I started the business i originally named it "Accounts Receivable Management Corporation" and we called it ARMANCO for short. After we were in business for about five years we decided we needed to rebrand so we hired an ad agency to help us. After a couple of weeks of maybe two or three meetings we finally came up with the new name AcSel. we all agreed, and my partner wrote the ad agency a check for $2,000. The exercise we went through was OK, but with one problem....i was the one who came up with the name  ....no **** 

Since then I've named well over a dozen businesses like InQuisitor Investigations, JudgmentScore®, Contact USA (this company turned into a colossal failure), where I lost over a million dollars. One business I still have today, and I run out of my house is  National 1099, Inc. I generate about 18K a year from that small business that I started with my brother-in-law in 1987.

Again, I'm sharing this to show anyone who thinks I haven't a clue about the domain/name business that I may just have a little more than a clue. 

Moving on....for the third time now I'm attempting to launch a domain brokerage that I believe has the real potential to rival something like a Sedo, an Epik, or someone like a dot Club. I still think the traditional business model where domainers buy names at auction, then list them at sites like Afternic, Sedo, Dan and Sav is seriously flawed. TQM or total quality management teaches there is ALWAYS a better way, and I intend to find that better way with a little help from my friends.

I'm going to stop right here and pick up again tomorrow. I've recently met a few people in this industry who believe I may be on to something, and I hope this exercise can be a learning experience for all of us. Later


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jan 18, 2021)

Who said anything about being a successful business person has to do with owning good domains? 

You can start great businesses with bad domains. It happens daily....not really related as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 19, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> Who said anything about being a successful business person has to do with owning good domains?
> 
> You can start great businesses with bad domains. It happens daily....not really related as far as I’m concerned.



You have your OPINION and I have mine, and you know what they say about opinions  I was just setting the stage for what you're about to learn about starting a new business. Stay tuned....you may just learn something.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 19, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> You can start great businesses with bad domains. It happens daily....not really related as far as I’m concerned.




Yup, even today a straight hand reg can yield a nice sale..
https://dn.ca/topic/448/hand-registration-to-five-figure-sale/


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 19, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Yup, even today a straight hand reg can yield a nice sale..
> https://dn.ca/topic/448/hand-registration-to-five-figure-sale/



Frank...in my post i never ONCE said that it was the names of the businesses i started that made them successful. However according to my peers (not domainers) I had a knack for coming up with creative names for my businesses ie;

Credit Control - debt recovery
AcSel - medical billing
JudgmentScore® program similar to Credit Scoring
Contact USA - national call center
Domain Gourmet - domain marketplace
DollarDownDomains - domain name that I created/own 

Moving on.....i created and registered the domain DollarDownDomains.com in order to sell mostly domains that I personally hand register, and I plan to share with others how I do it. On the NP message board, several members who think I'm bad for the domain industry asked how I plan to do this....as if to say Richard, you can't do that. To which my response is " just watch me".

Starting with the "Dollar Down" idea, a good friend of mine Macon Brock started "Dollar Tree" here in Virginia Beach about 30 years ago, and he grew it from a single store with just a few employees in 1985 to 15,000 stores and 193,000 employees today. Dollar Tree stock symbol DLTR is a 26 Billion dollar company today, and one of the most profitable businesses in the world selling goods (use to call it "crap") for a dollar. 

Ironically Go Daddy doesn't consider "Dollar" a keyword, but it considers "down" a keyword valued at $1,906. As a domainer you may consider DollarDownDomains.com a "bad" name because it has 17 letters. Could I have come up with a better name? Maybe, but I'm not a B&M store front like Dollar Tree and I believe it's perfect for what I intend to do with it....remember "Beauty is in the Eyes of the Beholder"

Later I'll explain the dollar down concept, and how we make money with an end user just putting $1 down to buy a domain. Stay tuned.


----------



## Nafti (Jan 19, 2021)

Name Guy said:
			
		

> "Beauty is in the Eyes of the Beholder"



I always thought that it was “Beauty is in the eye of the BEERholder”??? 

On a side note, I enjoy reading your posts. They are informative, even though I do not agree with everything you say, it’s a good read.


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 19, 2021)

Nafti said:
			
		

> I always thought that it was “Beauty is in the eye of the BEERholder”???
> 
> On a side note, I enjoy reading your posts. They are informative, even though I do not agree with everything you say, it’s a good read.


Thanks Nafti...you really got my attention with your "BEERholder" comment, and you might say it drove to drink  No, seriously to hand register MakeBeer.online followed by MakeWine.online. You may want to check both MakeBeer.com and MakeWine.com to see where those domains lead. Just for the record, GD values MakeBeer.com at $6,388 and MakeWine.com at $4,245. So why would I buy those two domains?

1. They were just $1 at GD
2. .online is the fastest growing nTLD on the market right now
3. the .com equivalents are valued hundreds of times more than their annual renewal
4. Both Beer and Wine lend themselves to being made at home
5. Learning to Make anything as good as beer or wine is a good thing
6. This is a case in my opinion where the extension .online is as good or better than .com
7. As an "outbound marketer" of domains this fits in my wheelhouse
8. The risk vs. reward factor is about as good as it gets imho

There are other reasons too, and right after I registered those two names I registered TasteBeer.online and TasteWhisky.online for reasons I can explain later if anyone cares to know.

Thanks again Nafti, and I think I'll poor me☺ a cold Heineken in a pewter mug I got while in Dublin 25 years ago. Cheers!


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 20, 2021)

My .online portfolio just keeps growing....today I posted domains like this;

PsychologyToday.online
HomeBuilding.online
MakeBank.online
AppBank.online
LaserSurgery.online
TakeFive.online

Whats most interesting is that most of the .com equivalents that I'm registering are valued from $10,000 to $20,000. While these domains will be on attractive landing pages, it will be our "outbound" marketing that will drive sales. What's also interesting is that few "end users" even know the .online extension exists, and it's my intent to tell "end users" that .online is the latest and greatest "Go To" extension when the .com is no longer available. Just to give my friends here a feel for what I'm doing, go to LaserSurgery.com, and check out the site it goes to. It turns out it goes to a Laser Surgery center in Washington DC where I happen to be from. Basically I'll give them first right of refusal before I take it to other Laser Surgery groups throughout the country. I'll certainly be sharing with them GD's appraisal of $18,500 and a few other appraisals. I haven't determined my pricing yet, but I've been told not to sell them too cheap, and since the .com isn't available anyway I'll be testing the waters. I own some other medical domains like HeartSurgery.online, GeneralSurgery.online and LasikSurgery.online where just one surgery will pay for the domain. Feel free to ask any questions here, or you can email me personally. Finally, before anyone says to me "you can't do that" think again. They're now my personal intellectual property, and in most cases I can do anything with them I please, and that's not to say anyone else can do the same. Have a good evening friends.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jan 20, 2021)

Why don’t you protect those domains by also registering them in .com? 

For example : PsychologyTodayOnline.com and so on..you might as well corner this market all to yourself.


----------



## Spex (Jan 20, 2021)

Name Guy said:
			
		

> 6. This is a case in my opinion where the extension .online is as good or better than .com



What? There are some extensions that are good _alternatives_ if you _can't get_ the .com (ccTLDs for example) but I think the past and present markets have decided loud and clear that there hasn't been anything _better_ than the .COM

I can't speak for the future though, so I reserve the right to be wrong but unless you have a crystal ball, that's a pretty bold statement


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 20, 2021)

The word online is only used as a last resort when one cannot get the domain one wants. Adding the word online is an easy compromise but an extension called .online is totally moronic because it basically states the obvious. 

All domains are already online...


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 21, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> Why don’t you protect those domains by also registering them in .com?
> 
> For example : PsychologyTodayOnline.com and so on..you might as well corner this market all to yourself.


Thanks, and I have in a few cases. However, having surveyed potential end users and peers when they learn that PsychologyToday.online is exactly the same as PsychologyTodayOnline.com they actually think .online is cooler. We've been brainwashed in this industry to think .com is the only way, but when you're able to talk with "end users" about alternatives you would be surprised. Let me give you an example; I just bought the domain BoxSeats.online, but I didn't buy the domain BoxSeatsOnline.com because it just felt too cumbersome and it really is when you consider BoxSeats has just "8" letters and BoxSeatsOnline has "14" letters. Something else I'll share, GD appraises BoxSeats.com @$5,680 and Nameworth appraises it @ $29,500. And if you go to BoxSeats.com you'll see that it's for sale by Roy Messer apparently a pretty big hitter in the high end Domain business...i think he's partnered with another heavy hitter Kate Buckley. Why do i mention this? Because I'm sure they're asking a whole lot of money for BoxSeats.com, and now they have a real competitor promoting a very similar product. I know it's a similar product regardless of what anyone says, and for a guy who Rob Monster says can sell ice to Eskimos, I might just be able sell BoxSeats.online at a Premium. Finally, a good friend of mine was telling me just yesterday that if he ever won the lottery the first thing he would buy is a "Box Seat" at Yankee Stadium. Maybe if he wins the lottery he'll buy BoxSeats.online from me for a mere million bucks


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 21, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> What? There are some extensions that are good _alternatives_ if you _can't get_ the .com (ccTLDs for example) but I think the past and present markets have decided loud and clear that there hasn't been anything _better_ than the .COM
> 
> I can't speak for the future though, so I reserve the right to be wrong but unless you have a crystal ball, that's a pretty bold statement


First, thanks for sharing your thoughts. In the context that I read .com, I think it stood for "communication", .org for "organization", and  .net for "internet", but in the big scheme of things the "letters" right of the dot are meaningless, or as Mapledot says, superflous.  Generally speaking if you have a business whereby you sell or transact business electronically, it's said to be "online". I really didn't pay much attention to the extension "online" until I saw where GD was selling it for $1. I then started doing some research and discovered .online, owned by Radix, is one the fastest growing new gTLD's. They have almost 2M "DUM" or domains under management of which I own 300. Like you I don't believe it will replace .com anytime soon, but I do think it's a great alternative for someone who is running or wants to start an "online" business. I think too, one of the reasons it's been growing so fast has a lot to do with Covid. I own domains like GunSafety.online and LearnFrench.online that are perfect names, not just in my opinion, but in the opinion of "non domainers". This is why I fall back on TQM ie. Total Quality Management  that believes there's *ALWAYS* a better way.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jan 21, 2021)

Name Guy said:
			
		

> First, thanks for sharing your thoughts. In the context that I read .com, I think it stood for "communication", .org for "organization", and  .net for "internet", but in the big scheme of things the "letters" right of the dot are meaningless, or as Mapledot says, superflous.  Generally speaking if you have a business whereby you sell or transact business electronically, it's said to be "online". I really didn't pay much attention to the extension "online" until I saw where GD was selling it for $1. I then started doing some research and discovered .online, owned by Radix, is one the fastest growing new gTLD's. They have almost 2M "DUM" or domains under management of which I own 300. Like you I don't believe it will replace .com anytime soon, but I do think it's a great alternative for someone who is running or wants to start an "online" business. I think too, one of the reasons it's been growing so fast has a lot to do with Covid. I own domains like GunSafety.online and LearnFrench.online that are perfect names, not just in my opinion, but in the opinion of "non domainers". This is why I fall back on TQM ie. Total Quality Management  that believes there's *ALWAYS* a better way.



So it’s $1 for the first year and $63.67 CAD for the following year....sounds like a good deal. 

Also, pretty sure .com is for commercial.


----------



## aactive (Jan 21, 2021)

Name Guy said:
			
		

> ...And if you go to BoxSeats.com you'll see that it's for sale by Roy Messer apparently a pretty big hitter in the high end Domain business...i think he's partnered with another heavy hitter Kate Buckley. Why do i mention this? Because I'm sure they're asking a whole lot of money for BoxSeats.com, and now they have a real competitor promoting a very similar product. I know it's a similar product regardless of what anyone says...



Using that logic, then boxseats.whatever (which there are well over 1,000) would be real competition to the .com, and I think that is ridiculous. Also, just because a nTLD is for sale for $1 at GD, it doesn't mean you should invest in it. There are a lot of ways to make money in the domain business, but this is not one I would follow.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 21, 2021)

I'd like to also point out that its well known that many of the free and $1 registrations are made to spammers & scammers using them like they're intended to be, disposable.


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 21, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> So it’s $1 for the first year and $63.67 CAD for the following year....sounds like a good deal.
> 
> Also, pretty sure .com is for commercial.


Actually it's 49.99 for the following year, and if you own as many as I do it's negotiable if you're selling a lot of domains on behalf of the registry. That said however, even $49.99 is really cheap if you're running a successful online business regardless of the extension. Just remember most everything in life is negotiable with the exception of my friends business DollarTree.com where he hasn't raised his prices in 30 years. Very few people understood the business model at Dollar Tree just like most domainers don't understand the business model of registry's that sell us their domains. I've made it my business to understand their business that's a big help to me. And thank you, I believe .com was the abbreviation for commercial.


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 21, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> Using that logic, then boxseats.whatever (which there are well over 1,000) would be real competition to the .com, and I think that is ridiculous. Also, just because a nTLD is for sale for $1 at GD, it doesn't mean you should invest in it. There are a lot of ways to make money in the domain business, but this is not one I would follow.



So BoxSeats.golf, BoxSeats.top, BoxSeats.wang or BoxSeats.icu are just as good as BoxSeats.online? or GunSafety.tennis, or Gunsafety.guru, or GunSafety.fun are just as good as GunSafety.online? What's ridiculous is comparing 99% of these other extensions to either BoxSeats.com or BoxSeats.online. BTW, you probably shouldn't follow me either since it appears I'm just wasting your time. I'm apologize.


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 21, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> I'd like to also point out that its well known that many of the free and $1 registrations are made to spammers & scammers using them like they're intended to be, disposable.



I know that too, but I might suggest you go to get.online to see how other business people are using the .online extension. Fortunately I've learned enough about the registry's business model to know which ones are mostly used for spam and which ones are not. I actually see where some of the registry's sell .coms for $1 as a promotional tool so .com can be used for scamming too.

However, since Verisign is behind the .com extension they have the sledge hammer to crack down on abusers.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jan 21, 2021)

Name Guy said:
			
		

> Actually it's 49.99 for the following year, and if you own as many as I do it's negotiable if you're selling a lot of domains on behalf of the registry. That said however, even $49.99 is really cheap if you're running a successful online business regardless of the extension. Just remember most everything in life is negotiable with the exception of my friends business DollarTree.com where he hasn't raised his prices in 30 years. Very few people understood the business model at Dollar Tree just like most domainers don't understand the business model of registry's that sell us their domains. I've made it my business to understand their business that's a big help to me. And thank you, I believe .com was the abbreviation for commercial.



If I was spending $49.99 USD each year for every domain I own I would be homeless.


----------



## aactive (Jan 21, 2021)

Name Guy said:
			
		

> ,,,BTW, you probably shouldn't follow me either since it appears I'm just wasting your time. I'm apologize.



I don't follow you, I respond to people's posts if I have an opinion I think is worth sharing. It really doesn't matter what I or anyone else here or on the many Domain blogs you post about .online, say... it won't change your mind.


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 21, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> I don't follow you, I respond to people's posts if I have an opinion I think is worth sharing. It really doesn't matter what I or anyone else here or on the many Domain blogs you post about .online, say... it won't change your mind.


I'm not trying to change your mind. Again I apologize.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 21, 2021)

Name Guy said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to change your mind. Again I apologize.



I'll be honest, it just sounded like you popped up out of nowhere here with an agenda to push .online in a .CA forum, which seemed odd.  And anyone saying any TLD is better than .com is always going to get a reaction.

If .online is working great for you, awesome.  I'm not sure what your negotiated rates are, but clearly your inventory costs are going to be a much bigger issue in year 2 than in year 1.  I guess that gives you a year to make sure this works at scale.  Worst case scenario, let them drop and re-reg at $1 again.

Most domainers aren't salesman, especially outbounders, but if you like doing outbound marketing and sales, yes, a good salesman can always find someone to buy something, if its priced right. To most of us though, we're more collectors/hoarders, not salesmen looking to do outbound. Partially because outbound is risky on high quality domains due to the way UDRP/CDRP policies define "bad faith".  Partially due to it being relentless work.  So to most of us, this seems like a lot of work for small reward.  There's no doubt that a good hustler could possibly make a buck though if they're so motivated.


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 21, 2021)

Nafti said:
			
		

> I always thought that it was “Beauty is in the eye of the BEERholder”???
> 
> On a side note, I enjoy reading your posts. They are informative, even though I do not agree with everything you say, it’s a good read.



Wow Nafti, i couldn't just drink one Heineken the last time we spoke. I just happened to notice your FAB FIVE of domains and there are two that I like best; Do.ca and Be.ca. I've never even owned a four letter domain much less a two letter. Your's should be pretty valuable since they actually say something. 

I just wanted to say that the build out for my marketplace isn't just .online domains, however it is my focus at the moment. The thing I want to share with you and others is that If you intend to be in this industry very long it pays to get to know the registries, the registrars and in particular your industry peers. I've made about a hundred valuable connections mostly through Linkedin who have been very helpful to me. It can be a little overwhelming at times, but it's worth it. A day doesn't seem to go by that I don't meet someone in the field or elsewhere that triggers ideas for domains. Earlier this am I met a therapist who triggered ideas for about a dozen domains that i registered and here they are;
1. HypnosisTherapy.online
2. BehaviorTherapy.online
3. VirtualTherapy.online
4. PetTherapy.online
5. FocusTherapy.online
6. CannaTherapy.online
7. ChildTherapy.online
8. HumorTherapy.online
9. RealityTherapy.online
10. RelaxationTherapy.online
11. WineTherapy.online
12. GameTherapy.online
13. MarijuanaTherapy.online
14. SleepTherapy.online
15. DreamTherapy.online

My plans too are to get both the Registry, Radix and the Registrar Go Daddy involved. I've made contact with both and we plan to get together next week. In the interim if you just can't Be.ca, just Do.ca☺


----------



## Spex (Jan 21, 2021)

Name Guy said:
			
		

> That said however, even $49.99 is really cheap if you're running a successful online business regardless of the extension.



That's true; if you have a successful e-commerce site then it doesn't really matter (other than bleeding traffic to the .COM, but anyway) but if you're mass-registering these names as a domainer that's pretty expensive.

~$50 for .online is about 5x more than a .COM...So are you selling 5x more .online domains to compensate for the 5x price difference?

And most people say annual sell-through rates (STR) are somewhere between 1% and 3% for an average domainer holding decent names. What's the STR on .online names?


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 21, 2021)

To RLM from British Columbia....i believe you are being honest with me and the facts are I'm being honest with you. In the initial post that started this thread I wanted to share with everyone my background of starting, running and yes "naming" businesses. I even provided links to businesses I've started that are still around after 40 years. By doing that I was trying to add a semblance of credibility to the brokerage business i'm starting, that if it's successful, it may be a source for you to use to help sell some of your domains. It just so happened that when MapleDots invited me to join your group he invited me saying "we're a lot nicer than NamePros", and since I think you're OK we'd like to have you.

It was about that time I had started buying .online domains to add to my portfolio, and understanding this business/industry like I do, I saw a huge opportunity to sell and market domains to the "end user" market. When I got into this industry I had no clue of it's size, but the industry as a whole worldwide to include hosting etc. is at least a 50 Billion dollar industry. Go Daddy alone is a 15 Billion dollar industry, and it just so happens the aftermarket piece of this industry is probably valued at 5 Billion dollars. It was Verisign about two years ago who identified and verified my thinking of just how screwed up this industry is to the detriment of the "end user" who would like to buy domains for their businesses at a reasonable cost. So I've embarked on a journey to buy, market and sell domains my way. And it's not as if I haven't clue....i've seen something very similar done in my area where two individuals I personally know have uncovered a niche in their respective industries and started their own companies. One today, stock symbol PRC, has grown from a garage in 1995 to be the largest debt buyer and collector in the world. The other individual Jeff McWaters started Amerigroup from scratch, then built it into a 5 Billion dollar company in about 15 years and sold it to Wellpoint in 2012 for 4.9 Billion. Why do I share this with you? I know these two individuals personally because we were in very similar businesses. There were some differences between me and them, but they not only noticed the niche piece of the businesses where they were working, they were able to take what they learned, start their own businesses, and shoot for the moon. Bottomline, I've noticed something very similar in the domain industry, and I believe I'm about to bring it all to fruition for my own benefit, and the benefit of other domainers who believe in me, and what I'm capable of doing.


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 21, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> That's true; if you have a successful e-commerce site then it doesn't really matter (other than bleeding traffic to the .COM, but anyway) but if you're mass-registering these names as a domainer that's pretty expensive.
> 
> ~$50 for .online is about 5x more than a .COM...So are you selling 5x more .online domains to compensate for the 5x price difference?
> 
> And most people say annual sell-through rates (STR) are somewhere between 1% and 3% for an average domainer holding decent names. What's the STR on .online names?


Spex....what i know is I can essentially buy and register these domains for a whole year for $1. I've also been told by another registry that "if" I'm successful at selling lets say from 5+ percent of these domains they'll not only let me continue buying domains for $1 but continue to renew domains that I believe I can sell for a $1. Does that make sense to you? It only makes sense to me "if" I understand the registry's business model, and if I'm able to sell at least 5-10% of the domains I control. Can I do this on my own? Hell no, but I know how to do it and it doesn't take a whole lot of money to start before the cash starts flowing. Really, it's not rocket science, and I plan on sharing how I intend to sell between 5 AND 10% of my portfolio annually. Keep in mind I don't have names/domains like our friend who owns Be.ca and Do.ca. That's not my wheelhouse, but names like WeeMore.com, BeTheTiger.com, GunSafety.online and LaserSurgery.online are.


----------



## FM__ (Jan 22, 2021)

Name Guy said:
			
		

> Spex....what i know is I can essentially buy and register these domains for a whole year for $1. I've also been told by another registry that "if" I'm successful at selling lets say from 5+ percent of these domains they'll not only let me continue buying domains for $1 *but continue to renew domains that I believe I can sell for a $1*.


_(emphasis added)_

How does a registry control a registrar's renewal rate? I guess the registrar is owned by the same entity?

Registries are not really allowed to pass on deals for specific domains only to a specific registrar, hence my question.


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 22, 2021)

FM said:
			
		

> _(emphasis added)_
> 
> How does a registry control a registrar's renewal rate? I guess the registrar is owned by the same entity?
> 
> Registries are not really allowed to pass on deals for specific domains only to a specific registrar, hence my question.


A registry doesn't control a registrars renewal rate. Take Go Daddy (a registry) for example....in the case of .online the registrar is Radix, and they're the ones who actually set or approve the rate. Radix owns the extension .online so they essentially call the shots. Verisign happens to be the registrar for .com. With the deal I'm working on right now I happen to be working with both the registry and the registrar. Another thing I'm working on is being contractually secondary to the .com, and if the "end user" can't afford to pay 100K for the .com maybe he'll pay 20K for my equivalent. I say contractually because I want the owner of the .com to get a commission for working/cooperating with me. Does that make sense?


----------



## FM__ (Jan 22, 2021)

Thank you Name Guy, that makes more sense to me. I know the differences between registrar/registry, hence my question...


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 22, 2021)

FM said:
			
		

> Thank you Name Guy, that makes more sense to me. I know the differences between registrar/registry, hence my question...



Typically a registry wouldn't mess around with prices like that though, there is usually a wholesale price, the same to all registrars.  This is precisely one of the risks of going with any new TLD, would you really want to base your business on a registry that has a history of playing games with prices?  When there is a stable registry, then at least you can always change registrars to avoid price gouging.  But when its the registry?  No thanks.  That whole premise just sounds shady as hell.


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 23, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Typically a registry wouldn't mess around with prices like that though, there is usually a wholesale price, the same to all registrars.  This is precisely one of the risks of going with any new TLD, would you really want to base your business on a registry that has a history of playing games with prices?  When there is a stable registry, then at least you can always change registrars to avoid price gouging.  But when its the registry?  No thanks.  That whole premise just sounds shady as hell.



Thanks for your opinion....one of the things I wanted to point out is just how the registrar/registry/domainer/end user model works because few people are aware of it or understand it. Another thing I want to emphasize is that so few decent .com names are available at reasonable prices, there's a* huge opportunity* for new gTLD's that work. That's my opinion


----------

